# Creating MIDI files from raw MIDI device files



## RichardM (May 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have a digital piano with USB MIDI interface, which is recognised by FreeBSD 9.1, and the umidi devices are then created in /dev.

I would like to be able to play the piano, and then edit the resulting score in MuseScore (installed from ports). However, I don't think MuseScore was really designed to input raw MIDI data, so was wondering whether it is possible to capture the raw MIDI stream to a MIDI file, which MuseScore could then open.

Does anyone know if this is possible, specifically which software is the best (and easiest to use) for creating a MIDI file from the /dev/umidi devices? I really just want something simple to use for creating a MIDI file.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## bebuxe (May 28, 2013)

http://timidity.sourceforge.net/
audio/timidity++

There are more in /usr/ports/audio/ just take the time to browse the ones you like:


```
$ cat /usr/ports/audio/*/pkg-descr | less &&
# I should be doing a while loop that reports the '*' so you know where you are at,
# in case in the description, there are no notes of what you are reading.
```


----------



## RichardM (May 29, 2013)

Thanks, I have tried midipp as it mentioned raw MIDI in the description, but I couldn't see any manual for it, or see how to create a MIDI file from raw MIDI input. I will try timidity++. Ideally there will be a way to run one of these tools at the command line.


----------

